# Dry start (DSM) with Dwarf hairgrass?



## Otoscapes (May 21, 2013)

Hello people, i recently decided to start a dwarf hairgrass (eleocharis parvula) carpet in my 5 gallon tank but this is my first time doing DSM. How should i do this in terms of fertilizing, misting, lighting, and filling the tank afterwards? 

I plan to use ADA amazon soil as my substrate and a finnex ray II 9w LED as my lighting

thanks


----------



## TopShelf_Symbiosis (Apr 11, 2013)

Otoscape,

I'm a newbie too, but for my first tank i did a dry start with dwarf hair grass and HC. The dwarf hair grass did very well. 

I filled the tank until there was water filling the substrate. Water went over the top of the substrate at the low points, so my hair grass hill would have enough moisture.

Then I covered the tank with plastic wrap, and put the light on top with a 10 hour cycle. I let this run for more then a week, constantly venting and and misting the tank.

Then I started misting with a Seachem Flourish and water. I did this for more than a week.

After more than a month and a half the plants were growing and taking root nicely.

Filling the tank is where it got tricky. I heard of people using plastic to protect the plants and substrate. I tried to just use my siphon gently and had a lot of the HC float up. The hairgrass was fine though.

Took this picture today (May 21)








[/URL] 

My Journal
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=307097&highlight=desk-top


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Dwarf hairgrass is a great plant, but grows pretty slow. Keep trimming and good luck!


----------



## Otoscapes (May 21, 2013)

Wow, nice tank Topshelp.thats the kind of carpet im trying to get. thanks for the tips 

So trimming the grass will make it spread out faster correct?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Yup, it will encourage it to spread horizontally, otherwise it just keeps growing long (like hair).


----------



## Adamjlx (Jul 15, 2013)

How short should we cut them? When I got them they were like suuuuper tall. I planted them in and instantly saw them some strands from each patch growing (But they stop at like 2'', and slow climb). So I cut them down by 1''. as of now I cut them to roughly below 1'' or so. Is that short enough? or too short? ;x


----------

